# a great honor!!



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I received an email from stauba's breeder today. I figured she was going to ask about when her spay was scheduled for. Stauba's breeder has become ill and could no longer keep up with all of the dogs she had, so i received stauba (the pick of the litter the breeder had originally chosen to be her personal dog) at a great price, with the promise that i'd spay her and provide her with as much love as possible (She is 100% west german working lines, almost all champions, and was supposed to be VERY expensive). I was shocked to learn that she is now the last dog, tied to the breeders first dog (imported), able to be bred. She is giving me the honor of having a litter for her next spring! She is covering all expenses and is going to help me through the entire processes! It just makes me proud that someone who has worked with these amazing dogs for so many years is putting this trust in me, and giving me this knowledge/experience! So I'm sure you guys will see me in the breeding forum threw this whole thing too! This could be the first step towards working with the GSD breed like I've dreamed of my entire life!


Stauba Von Wildweg- Future mamma dog!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a real honor. Your breeder must know you'll be the best person to entrust with this. It's a lot of work, but it's also an amazing experience.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> She is giving me the honor of having a litter for her next spring!


You must be so excited, and I would love to wholeheartedly congratulate you on this honor, but I have to point out that it would make me very uncomfortable knowing that your breeder has chosen your (currently) 8 month old puppy for a future breeding, before any of her hip/elbow testing has been done and all that good stuff.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> You must be so excited, and I would love to wholeheartedly congratulate you on this honor, but I have to point out that it would make me very uncomfortable knowing that your breeder has chosen your (currently) 8 month old puppy for a future breeding, before any of her hip/elbow testing has been done and all that good stuff.


Stauba will be her last un-spayed/neutered tie to her very special dog (V Byron vom Rheinland; SchH3, KKL1, NARA Brevet, HIC). But, before we have a litter she is paying for all exams. If she wont pass, she will not be bred. She is an excellent breeder, and defiantly will not let her have unhealthy pups, and i WILL NOT agree without the testing. So no worries there . Lets just hope she will pass everything with flying colors!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

that's if she hasn't had the tests already, I havent asked to much about the details, just had to share my excitement as soon as i was asked...But she was sold as a family pet without breeding intentions, so i'd imagine we still need to do all of those...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Quite an honor indeed. Congratulations!

Since Byron was born in 1995, I imagine this breeding would take place via frozen semen AI? If that is the case, I would discuss with the breeder waiting a bit longer before doing the breeding. You mentioned next spring, and as she is 8 months old now that would put her still under 2 years old next spring. Official OFA certs on hips and elbows cannot be done until 2 years old. But beyond that, it is better to let a female mature before expecting her to be a mother. Not only does this give more time to evaluate her full temperament to ensure she is a breeding candidate and good match for the stud in mind, but as motherhood is a huge undertaking it is always best to wait until a bitch is physically, mentally and emotionally mature and ready for the experience. Since the semen must be "on ice" there is no hurry and it will be there when she is ready.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Quite an honor indeed. Congratulations!
> 
> Since Byron was born in 1995, I imagine this breeding would take place via frozen semen AI? If that is the case, I would discuss with the breeder waiting a bit longer before doing the breeding. You mentioned next spring, and as she is 8 months old now that would put her still under 2 years old next spring. Official OFA certs on hips and elbows cannot be done until 2 years old. But beyond that, it is better to let a female mature before expecting her to be a mother. Not only does this give more time to evaluate her full temperament to ensure she is a breeding candidate and good match for the stud in mind, but as motherhood is a huge undertaking it is always best to wait until a bitch is physically, mentally and emotionally mature and ready for the experience. Since the semen must be "on ice" there is no hurry and it will be there when she is ready.


 
You said it perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Quite an honor indeed. Congratulations!
> 
> Since Byron was born in 1995, I imagine this breeding would take place via frozen semen AI?


Stauba is actually Byron's grand daughter. Sorry for the misunderstanding. 

Its cool you guys are here to let me know things, I'll see if she can wait for the 2 year mark for the testing. For some reason i thought 14 months was when shepherds were fully mature :-/. Still alot to learn! 

We have so much we still have to discuss before doing all this too. I'm waiting on her to get back to me. I'd have her find a proper stud dog, Since she's been doing this over 15 years and I have no experience with breeding (just how to love my dogs  ). I'm not in a rush to do this, just excited that i could have the chance. 

KEEP EDUCATING ME ON WHAT TO DO!!!

i appreciate all knowledge.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ah ok. The term "tie" is a commonly used breeding term for when a male and female mate (as due to swelling of the gland on the penis they are literally tied together for several minutes). So when you said "tie to Byron" I thought you meant breed to Byron. That they are tied via pedigree with her being a granddaughter, that makes more sense.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Ah ok. The term "tie" is a commonly used breeding term for when a male and female mate (as due to swelling of the gland on the penis they are literally tied together for several minutes). So when you said "tie to Byron" I thought you meant breed to Byron. That they are tied via pedigree with her being a granddaughter, that makes more sense.


LOL! i didnt know that. I knew they stuck together...but i didnt know that was the term...now i see why you all thought that!


----------

